# Mis-use of Middle-earth; funny or flop



## Eledhwen (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought it might be fun to have a thread for where Middle-earth appears in cameo, so to speak, in other media publications. This Simpsons one inspired me:

Simpsons Middle-earth couch quest
The couch gag for the episode titled "Four Regrettings and a Funeral." 3rd November 2013
http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Simpsons-Head-Middle-Earth-Hobbit-Couch-Gag-40091.html


----------

